# Fast Growing Trees-Windbreaks-Screening-Shade



## LoonyK

Selling some large cuttings of hybrid trees this spring, for quick growing windbreaks and screening, 



















more info at my links:
pickup link: http://www.bigfootwillow.com/8foot-hybridwillow-cuttings.html
shipping link: http://www.bigfootwillow.com/6foot-willowhybrid-cuttings.html


----------



## GTX63

My mother ordered a couple dozen hybrid poplars years ago from a nursery. My mom was in her 60s then and figured she wanted something that grew quickly. She was right, they grew 8'-10' per year and within 5 years she had a solid wall of mammoth trees.
The drawback was they had a lifespan of about 10 years, and they were all dead within 2 years of each other. Knowing that now, I'd plant some hardwoods as well, much like in the picture above, so you don't go from all to nothing. The other benefit was the quick firewood.


----------



## LoonyK

Yeah, planting fast growing trees with slower growing ones is a nice combo. There are so many hybrid poplar and willow clones, that it is a weeding out process. As you mentioned, some only going to live 10-15 years, usually the ones that are prone to canker. As for the tree pictured and linked above, have some around 20 years and they are fine. I expect they could live another 20 years. That is ideal when shooting for a fast growing tree, range of 40-50 years. So they have to have enough disease resistance to live that long.


----------

